# Some Questions



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

OK, I got some questions.

1) Would I be better off getting some driving lights or should I get some brighter bulbs for my headlights? Since my light output is really poor.

2) If so which is the brightest bulb I should get that will not blind oncoming traffic?

3) Would a spoiler off a 96-00 Civic fit on a 97 Sentra?

TIA,
Greg


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

2) Stick within 15 watts of factory. Others have gone higher, but they are taking a risk.

1) It's your call. If you drive in the city and in lit neighborhoods, then no, your lights (even if they are halos) are fine. But if you do stints in the countryside or on the highway alot at night, or the road trip from time to time, then yes, get good driving lights. But do a TON of research before you buy. Don't pay less than $100 for them, unless they are heavily discounted. Anything normally less than $100 won't hold up well (it plastic), or isn't as well designed as something higher. On that same note, don't spend more than $200. Anything above this is overkill in terms of output or a ripoff.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks Seth. What is the factory wattage?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i believe factory is like 35 watts.. something like that.. correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I thought it was 55w.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about the spoiler?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

try using a tape measurer...

i would like to know myself, i like those mid wing spoilers


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *try using a tape measurer...
> 
> i would like to know myself, i like those mid wing spoilers *


I would, but I dont know the size of the Civic's spoiler. Ill try to find out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I would, but I dont know the size of the Civic's spoiler. Ill try to find out. *


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I would, but I dont know the size of the Civic's spoiler. Ill try to find out. *


Why would you want to do that in the first place? If you wanted a Honda Civic than you should have bought one. I say stick with different types of Nissan wings, if not by a custom one.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I like some of the wings that are sold on other cars, like the mid-window one sold on the eagle talon. Or the Lancer evo style,

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for the bulbs get the Sylvania silverstars.. they are nice and wont hafta risk damaging ur wire harnesses.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

nismofreak said:


> *Why would you want to do that in the first place? If you wanted a Honda Civic than you should have bought one. I say stick with different types of Nissan wings, if not by a custom one. *


I didnt say I wanted a Civic. I only said that I like their spoiler and would rather get their spoiler than a stock Sentra one. I gcould also get their spoilers cheaper then Nissans.


Thanks Liuspeed. Ill try to take a look at them and see how they look.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Seth you mentioned the "even halos are fine." Are the bulbs in halos not very powerful? I have considered halos often, mainly because i got my clear corners and the plastic over my head lights are all skanky looking: grey-yellow and faded. I don't really know of any other options to improve the look of my skanked out plastic lens covers.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The halo bulbs are an adequate brightness. THe catch is the shape of the reflector which is narrow. So your lights will seem 'dimmer' even though they are actually 'brighter' than stock. So if you do only city driving where the streets are always lit, they 'halos are fine'.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

another option is to buy the crystal clear headlights


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *another option is to buy the crystal clear headlights *


Easier said than paid for........lol


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the halos suck for night time driving!! if you are drivin on city roads when lit then they are fine(like mentioned before) but when driving like on the freeway or some backroads with no light, u have to flip the high beams...


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nismofreak said:


> *Why would you want to do that in the first place? If you wanted a Honda Civic than you should have bought one. I say stick with different types of Nissan wings, if not by a custom one. *



If he put a civic wing on his car, that would be custom.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Easier said than paid for........lol *



Does any one even have them anymore?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *If he put a civic wing on his car, that would be custom. *


LOL, i was actually trying to get one of my co-workers to measure his factory spoiler off his Si to see if it fit mine(way back when when i was a newbie and didnt know jack-ish) but i got my erebuni now...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *LOL, i was actually trying to get one of my co-workers to measure his factory spoiler off his Si to see if it fit mine(way back when when i was a newbie and didnt know jack-ish) but i got my erebuni now... *


Will an Si spoiler fit or not?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *Does any one even have them anymore? *


i might be able to get them.. im not 100 % sure though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> *If he put a civic wing on his car, that would be custom. *


That would not be custom, that would actually be bitting off of a Honda.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Why do I have the feeling I will have to explain what "custom" is again....


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, on unlight backroads, I always use my brights. Why we got brights!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have driving lights. I like the extra light output they give out. I use XD5s in both my headlamps and driving lights.


----------

